# Jewel Cichlid lazy or stressed?



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a jewel in my 75 gallon that was pretty active the fist month I have owned it. It has grown about an inch in the last 2-1/2 months. Here is my problem, for the last month, it has just hung out on the bottom sand except during feedings. It often eats a lot showing some major belly issues from time to time. The last week it has been showing a real bright coloration most of the time as if deeply stressed, sometimes breathing from its mouth. Reading up on these little guys, they prefer soft water while mine is extremely hard. The rest of the tankmates include (1 firemouth, 1 blue crayfish, 2 HRP's, and 2 Severums - all fish under 3 inches). There doesn't seem to be any aggression except the breeding pair of HRP's. I am hoping for people ideas.
Thanks.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

From your description it sounds like at least part of his problem is that he may be over-eating. Try fasting the entire tank for 24 hours and add Epsom salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons. Dissolve it first and add it slowly.

The fish has probably adjusted to the higher ph by now so I don't believe that's a major factor. What are your water parameters? Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? How often are you doing partial water changes, how much water do you remove and what are you using for a declorinator? 
When the fish swims does he seem to struggle to hold a position in the water? When he stops swimming does he sink?

The ram may also be laying low due to the aggressive behavior of the other fish. Do a partial water change, fast them and add Epsom salt and see if there's any change in his behavior.

Robin


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

No Ram's, Honduran Red points are what I have (HRP's).
As for the parameters
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 10
20-25% water change weekly is the normal routine, I just wanted to make sure I got everything. I also removed on the filterfloss from my canister and cleaned the filter pads. The foul smell that came when I opened it was undescribable. Smelled like a swamp. So I am hoping that will help with things as well. I will update you later on it but if you see anything overly alarming, let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Sorry, don't know why I read Ram into your post. :roll: 

You may be onto the problem tho with the exceptionally dirty filter. Some fish are much more sensitive to water conditions. The _'major belly issues' _that you describe still sounds like an overeating problem. A fish who overeats to the point where its belly swells and it sits on the bottom is at high risk for all kinds of disease.

Let us know how it goes.

Robin


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Same symptoms, I did not feed them for a couple days and it was more active but once I fed them, it was back to normal. I put in a couple algae waffers for my Bristlnoses and the jewel scarfs on them so maybe I will chill on those for a while.


----------

